# is this a mouse in the attic?



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Hard to tell but if there are mice up there you will be able to find their droppings.


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

Seems like a squirrel...or rat. But the jump is squirrel-like. They do a lot of damage. If you have squirrels on the roof during the day, that's a good sign you have them inside.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Don't rule out an insect, close to the lens. The arc of travel does look like it's more ballistic than a powered flight, but that could be a coincidence. For one thing, I don't see a tail. I'd assume that would be obvious with a squirrel. And without seeing the whole lay-out, it's not clear why any critter would want/need to make a jump like that.


----------



## Mike4916 (Oct 2, 2021)

Insect is my bet. I have a camera under the eave of my house and I get ghost images of "fairies" all the time going past the lens up close (it is near a light). There is something else chewing things, but that was an insect or the world's smallest chipmunk.


----------



## MIShopDude (9 mo ago)

I have several inferred cameras and several years of experience with them.

Your video shows no useful information.. that flash of object could have been as big as Mighty Mouse two feet away, or a dust particle as small as a snowflake one inch in front of the lens. 

That's one of the issues with IR camera modes, once an object is "blown out" by the IR light, its damn near impossible to discern any information about it. 

If you want to see something really cool, wait until you have a foggy night and put the IR camera outside. If you only got to look at the video, you'd swear you were in a Category 5 hurricane. 

If you think mice in the attic are a problem, get yourself those green peanut butter flavored bait blocks and toss one or two randomly around. 
Not only will they tell you if you have mice (see if its been chewed on), but how fast the block disappears will give you an idea of how many mice you have. And those blocks are crazy effective. I started using them 3 years ago and haven't seen any hints of mice anywhere. We had a problem with them in the cargo container and shed, and like you, I think we had a couple in the attic.. No more.


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

Still seems like a squirrel. The bushy part of the tail is faint. And they gnaw as mentioned. Twice I had the task of evicting them from attics.

Look carefully for gnawed entry points behind the gutter ends and at various roof intersections. Also where any soffits run perpendicular into a sloped roof.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

Since its in your attic, mix canned cat food, coke-a-cola, blue marlin fly bait into a consistency like peanut butter.
*What ever eats it* will not move more than 10 feet away from the bait.
Keep it away from animals that you care about.

HTH...Don.


----------

